# New Worldmark owner



## umasubra (Dec 25, 2018)

Ok, we attended a Sales presentation yesterday and ended up buying the timeshare. Now after lurking in the forums, I wonder if we made a huge mistake. We ended up buying 20K credits @ $1.81 per credit. Got 20K one time bonus and two RCI bonus weeks for the first year. What do you think about this deal? Now that we have this, I want to make it work for us and book some awesome trips. Any pointers/tips/advice welcome.


----------



## tseebach (Dec 25, 2018)

Rescind now and save about $30K by buying resale 

You only have a week to do it and follow instructions that should be in sales material you received. Don’t call or let them talk you into delaying. Send certified letter tomorrow.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 26, 2018)

absolutely rescind..you just saved yourself a fortune!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 26, 2018)

my quote is always " You have one opportunity to rescind, and a lifetime to rebuy (either resale or from the developer)."


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 26, 2018)

Points acquired by resale are EXACTLY the same as those bought from WM. And those bonus weeks are under $300 each and available to ALL RCI (and WM and Wyndham) owners. It's not worth spending $10s of thousands to buy. The Post Office will be open tomorrow to take your Certified letter and save you thou$ands.

Jim


----------



## umasubra (Dec 26, 2018)

Thank you. If we rescind and buy resale, can we still use Bonus Time, RCI, etc.? What will we lose?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 26, 2018)

great article to get you started:

https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/worldmark-the-club-timeshare-information-overview.html


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 26, 2018)

umasubra said:


> Thank you. If we rescind and buy resale, can we still use Bonus Time, RCI, etc.? What will we lose?



You will not lose Bonus Time, Monday Madness, or Inventory Specials. You will have to join RCI on your own or II. Neither is a major expense. You will have to pay for WIFI on your own. Again not a major expense. You will lose Club Pass - direct Booking into Wyndham Resorts and you will lose the ability of Booking directly into Worldmark South Pacific Resorts.
You will still get HKC and GC based upon the number of resell Points/Credits you buy.


----------



## breezez (Dec 26, 2018)

Typically 20,000credit accounts resell loaded with 2 years of credits - total 40K credits sell for around $7,000.

Going market price for 20K one time use credits.  $1400. However new accounts have 1 year of use credits.   This bonus just brings your account to a fully loaded status for first year so basically this is 0 additional value to resell above.

2 RCI last minute getaways $600

Total value, $7600

$36,200 developer cost - $7,600 open market costs.   You have just saved a boat load.

Yes you loose access to South Pacific...   Unless you got tons of money getting their annually would be cost prohibitive anyway.

Yes you loose some perks.  Like club pass...   Not that big of a deal if you really want access to Wyndham resorts just buy a low MF one off eBay for $1.00 - $200...  About 250K Wyndham Points gets you a redweek 2 bedroom almost any resort for a week.

Club pass can’t currently be booked online either you must call a vacation rep to check availability, basically you get access to scraps Wyndham owners don’t book.

RCI Included and ability to do nightly RCI stays, ability to use credits for other travel stuff are only possible only by joining Travelshare.   Most owners don’t see Travelshare as a benefit but an expensive curse.    If you want RCI just pay for it a lot cheaper and the other benefits of Travelshare are basically worthless except free resort internet,  but again for just a few bucks you can get this on any stay.

If you want to trade your WM for other locations I would recommend II verse RCI for the quality of resorts you can get.   I posted a video awhile back if you look at my history showing what the generic WM Float could pull in II for trades.


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 26, 2018)

Workdmark is a wonderful timeshare outfit, especially if you live on the west coast. Whichever way you purchase it, I think you'll be pleased with the selection of resorts. Just know you'll need to pre-plan and book 13 months out or put yourself on the wait list that far out for reservations at popular resorts in popular seasons.


----------



## umasubra (Dec 26, 2018)

Thank you so much! We submitted our rescission today morning. Once it goes through, we are in the market for ownership via resale. Relieved and excited!


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 26, 2018)

Congrats...it is a decision you will not regret.


----------



## K2Quick (Dec 26, 2018)

umasubra said:


> Thank you so much! We submitted our rescission today morning. Once it goes through, we are in the market for ownership via resale. Relieved and excited!


Congrats on rescinding in time.  It really is a nice timeshare system. But obviously buying resale is the way to go.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 26, 2018)

umasubra said:


> Thank you so much! We submitted our rescission today morning. Once it goes through, we are in the market for ownership via resale. Relieved and excited!



There are resell accounts available on EBAY, TUG, and www.wmowners.com/forum. The last one listed is a Forum for WMTC Owners by Owners. It is not associated with WMTC or Wyndham.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 26, 2018)

umasubra said:


> Thank you so much! We submitted our rescission today morning. Once it goes through, we are in the market for ownership via resale. Relieved and excited!



Congratulations on saving a LOT of money!  Just to give you a real world perspective:  I bought WorldMark last year on eBay.  I got a fully-loaded 12K credit account (meaning basically 36K credits to start off with) for the low-low total price of $1556, out the door.  A pretty substantial difference.    Buy resale!

Good luck!

Dave


----------

